# Doe kicking baby out of nest?



## Hazel2006 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a doe that kindled four days ago. She had three kits and she has continually taken one kit out of the nest over and over again it is not a runt and it appears that she is feeding it but she brings it out of the hutch onto the wire what should I do?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

It sounds like the kit is hanging onto a nipple and is being dragged out. Does the nest box have a raised board across the front? That would help stop the problem if that's what is happening.


----------



## Hazel2006 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does that normally happen repeatedly. I've put this kit back in the nest 3 times within 2 hours. I didn't think they nursed that often?


----------



## Hazel2006 (Nov 23, 2012)

After reading that rabbits do not normally carry their kits you must be correct in saying that it is most likely being drug out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. If the mother goes into the nest box the kits are going to try to nurse. It sounds like she's being a good mom by checking on them frequently.

It's good that you're keeping an eye out on the kit and putting it back in the nest. If there's any way, make the board on the front of the nest a little higher and that should help.

You're welcome and please keep us updated.


----------



## Hazel2006 (Nov 23, 2012)

I put a litter pan in and made a nest box out of it. It Solved the problem of her dragging the baby out but she is kind of weird in that she keeps moving them around a lot. She took them back out of the nest box but they are no longer being dragged outside the hutch


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

From what I've noticed, mother rabbits don't really move their babies around much. They can't pick them up like dogs or cats do. Usually when the babies are moving around it's something the babies are doing. They will either roll themselves places or they will suck onto momma and get dragged placed, but the momma rabbit doesn't usually move them around herself as far as I know.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Babies come out on nipples and of course when they first open their eyes...there is always 1 who won't stay in the box anymore.

Of course most litters have 1 we refer to as a "Houdini" (The escape artist)..who is a pain and is always getting out...lol.


----------

